# Mercury Mailserver



## spex (31. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

Ich hab hier einen Mercury Server installiert (WinServer2003), soweit alles eingestellt.
Ich kann jetzt im Mercury direkt E-Mails an die Lokalen Benutzer (test@lalala.de) senden über die angegebene Domain. Diese Mails kann ich auch von außen her (POP) abrufen.

Mail: test@lalala.de

Wenn ich jetzt aber von sagen wir mal: web.de eine E-Mail an mich selbst senden will (test@lalala.de) dann kommt nichts an. Genausowenig geht es umgekehrt, ich kann keine Mails an xxxxx@web.de senden.

Wenn ich in PHP eine Mail mit der Funktion mail() versenden will, dann kommt folgender Fehler:

*Warning: mail() [function.mail]: SMTP server response: 550 5.7.1 Unable to relay for test@lalala.de in C:\xampp\htdocs\test.php on line 8*

Web.de spuckt folgenden Fehler aus:

*<test@lalala.de>: host lalala.de[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] said: 550 5.7.1 Unable to
relay for test@lalala.de (in reply to RCPT TO command)*

*
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Gruß


----------

